# how many deeks



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I was just wondering how many full body canada goose decoys every one uses because i just bougt 40 big foots and 12 ghg and was wondering if thats enough or too many :lol:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

that should be more then enough for most situations.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I use 140 full bodies to hide up to 6 blinds. Usually closer to 4 or 5 blinds though.

How many blinds you tryin to hide in the spread? Or are you hiding away from the spread?


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

there will probably just be 3 blinds mixed in the dekes do u thinki that it will be enough to look like a real flock of gesse


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Get on the "X" and it doesn't really matter how many you have. I've had plenty of birds in my face with only a dozen dekes. Don't get caught up in spending an arm and a leg on dekes if you can't afford it. If you are running traffic, then you certainly need more dekes...but for the most part, just get on the X and sit still!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Put simply. If your overall blind and decoy presentation is put together well. 52 decoys will be plenty to consistently kill geese.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds good to me...

Did u get all new dekes?


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

uke: 
not this time?
im messing with you


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

As in every decoying situation you have two things to consider. First you have to know where you are hunting. Is it the X? Is it the field over? Do you have no idea where or if there is an X in the neighborhood? Once you figure that out you can ask yourself how many decoys to use.

If you do happen to be on the X, you've obviously gotten a peak of the birds while they were in the field. How many were there? 20? 200? 2000? How long have they been in the field? What were they doing? Eating? Being lazy?

If they have been in the field for more than a week, I would never put out more decoys than there were birds in the field. If they just started eating there the day before, and the field shows signs of being a good feeding field, you're safe to bring in more dekes than there were birds. I've said this before, I'll say it again, you're trying to paint a picture. You want that picture to be believable. If 20 birds have been feeding in a field for a week and all of a sudden they see 75 new geese in the field on day 8, it looks fishy. If they found a nice field to eat in just the day before and the next morning there are 75 new birds, well, that's more believable. Their pot of gold has been discovered, that's to be expected.

So in other words, there is no such thing as a perfect number. All you can do is try to mimic what you already know is going on. That could be 4 decoys, that could mean everything you can scrape together. It's all situational.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

The big foots are a year or two old but the green head gear are breand new just bought today at cabelas for $140 per 6
yea and i also bought two dozen ghg full body mallard decoys to mix in with the canadians.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> canadians.


Hockey game or goose hunt? Canadas son... It's Canadas.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

sniper, i knew you would not let again. I guess its the time of the year where you are going to have to pull the canadian badge out.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

What do u guys think is a better decoy green head gear or big foots
i just love the flocked heads
honkers rule :beer:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh god that was the absolute wrong question to ask SDSGH...You should check out the rest of the forums about what decoy people think is best.

There has been a ton of topics about whose better GHG or BF?

If you really like the flocked heads, you should see the Fully flocked body's from GHG! They are BEA-utiful!

Hopefully this doesn't start into another 30 reply topic about arguing what decoy is best :eyeroll:


----------



## Freestyle Honkers (Jun 25, 2007)

I love seeing that question asked. I just sit back and have a beer and read all the back and forth posts! :beer:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

As far as number of dekes, You will kill geese with them. Especially in the early season where most people only hunt with 3-4 dozen anyway. For the later season you will need to be on X to get alot of them to come in. If i am running traffic in the late season I like to use about 10 dozen or so. It is also going to be determined by your calling ability, flagging, and how you set them up. You will kill geese. Last year before i got most of my decoys. we shot over 60 geese in the early season with the portplast fullbodies, and the cheap carrylite shells. we only had three dozen total. Just get concealed and you will have no problems. Also scout!! THAT IS THE MOST IMPORTANT PART OF GOOSE HUNTING. You could have 10 dozen ffds and if just set them up in random field you are not going to kill your limits, just my opinion on numbers. Good Luck


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

> What do u guys think is a better decoy green head gear or big foots
> i just love the flocked heads


I think instead you should have asked:

"So what is the correct religion?"

or maybe,

"What political party do you guys think is the correct one?"

or if those are too heavy then,

"Do you guys think they should outlaw spinning wing decoys?"

But Never, I mean Never ask a bunch of goose hunters on the internet what the best brand of decoys are.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

If you like to throw your dekes around bigfoot. If you can handle taking care of them and bagging them GHG elites.


----------

